# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Белорусский антивирус "ВирусБлокАда"

## Geser

Итак, антивирус "ВирусБлокАда"
Почитать об антивирусе для персональных компютеров можно тут: http://anti-virus.by/products/pc/
Поскольку разработчики посещают наш форум, просьба высказываться.
Кстати, можно получить полнофункциональную версию антивируса если записаться в бета-тестеры. Сделать это можно тут: http://anti-virus.by/download/beta/
Пока особо его не тестировал, но в общем вроде симпатичный  :Smiley:  Немного напоминает Др.Веб  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Оперативность добавления новых вирусов впечатляет. Послал 2 десятка троянчиков, через пол часа уже детектились  :Smiley:

----------


## werewolf

"Блок Ада" звучит довольно угрожающе. Прям как программа для для наказания грешников.  :Smiley:  Может название сменить? Я, конечно, не очень суеверный, но антивирус с таким названием ставить бы не стал.  :Undecided:

----------


## Dr.Xmas

> "Блок Ада" звучит довольно угрожающе. Прям как программа для для наказания грешников.  Может название сменить? Я, конечно, не очень суеверный, но антивирус с таким названием ставить бы не стал.


проекту 10 лет. ы?

----------


## azza

А онлайн проверка подозрительного файла отсутствует?

----------


## Geser

> А онлайн проверка подозрительного файла отсутствует?


Присутствует на главнои странице. Просто видно плохо.

Кстати, только что мучали антивирь на предмет узнавания пакованных файлов. Короче эмулятор такой что ДрВеб отдыхает  :Smiley:

----------


## azza

NEOLITE 2.0 пока не видит из имеющейся у меня пятёрки пакеров.

----------


## Geser

> NEOLITE 2.0 пока не видит из имеющейся у меня пятёрки пакеров.


Можеш кинуть мне паковщик? Некоторые вещи он видит с включённым на максимум евристиком.

----------


## maXmo

> "Блок Ада" звучит довольно угрожающе. Прям как программа для для наказания грешников.  Может название сменить? Я, конечно, не очень суеверный, но антивирус с таким названием ставить бы не стал.


а как звучит SpamAssassin ?

----------


## Alexey P.

> а как звучит SpamAssassin ?


 Нормально звучит  :Smiley: .
 Вот только медленный, гад, до ужаса - пока запросит все свои блэклисты по DNS, над каждым письмом до 15 - 20 секунд страдает.
Но результат, конечно, стоит того - весь спам аккуратно ложится в свою папку, ложных срабатываний пока не видел вообще.

----------


## werewolf

> а как звучит SpamAssassin ?


assassin - убийца (обыкн. наемный, нападающий из-за угла)
Звучит вполне прилично, если, конечно, произносить правильно   :Cheesy:

----------


## kps

ВирусБлокАда не может лечить файлы, зараженные Win32.Hllp.Jeefo, в то время как они корректно лечатся утилитой от Jeefo и DrWeb&#039;ом. Такой инфицированный файл могу скинуть для теста на мыло, так что отмечайтесь, кому нужно  :Smiley: .

----------


## Dr.Xmas

> ВирусБлокАда не может лечить файлы, зараженные Win32.Hllp.Jeefo, в то время как они корректно лечатся утилитой от Jeefo и DrWeb&#039;ом. Такой инфицированный файл могу скинуть для теста на мыло, так что отмечайтесь, кому нужно .


брось плз на [email protected] с паролем "virus"

----------


## kps

> брось плз на [email protected] с паролем "virus"


Скинул.

----------


## kps

> Скинул.


Уже пофиксили. Оперативно   :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Уже пофиксили. Оперативно


Ребята работают как звери  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Ну, а теперь будем критиковать.
Запустил проверку всего компа. На данный момент проверено 148% это весело  :Smiley:

----------


## Dr.Xmas

> Ну, а теперь будем критиковать.
> Запустил проверку всего компа. На данный момент проверено 148% это весело


знаем. это мы прикалываемся так. значит в процессе проверки была активная работа в системе, изменилось количество файлов...

----------


## Geser

> знаем. это мы прикалываемся так. значит в процессе проверки была активная работа в системе, изменилось количество файлов...


Скорее при начальном подсчёте не учитываются файлы в архивах.

----------


## Minos

Да, очень хороший антивирус, и аналитики шустро работают, только вопрос в следуюшем: насколько я понимаю сразу добавляются сигнатуры только для детекции присланных вирусов, причем очень оперативно, наравне с KAV, однако идет ли детальный разбор вирусов в дальнейшем? Пока ВирусБлокАда обнаруживает именно модификации посланные разработчикам, однако теже вирусы с небольшими изменениями не детектятся. Сколько в среднем у Вас занимает полный разбор вируса?

----------


## Groft

07.06.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.12.5

* Исправлены ошибки в работе Агента Удаленного Администрирования

* Исправлены ошибки в работе Почтового Фильтра

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Groft

06.07.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.12.6

+ модуль Планировщик 

ps описание и скриншоты тут  :Smiley:

----------


## Groft

Последнее обновление:

14.07.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.12.6

* Исправлены ошибки в работе Агента Удаленного Администрирования

* Исправлены ошибки в работе Почтового Фильтра

----------


## Submarina

Здравствуйте!!!

Прошу помощи. Прочитал в Компьютерных вестях, что VBA нашла новый вирус на флешках. 
Проверил комп одним из продуктов.
http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...1&d=1279448195

Вот что выскочило. Это страшно или нет?  Надо ли с этим бороться???

Как установить остальные продукты. Желательно чтобы по русски 
А то по англицки не разумею

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Groft

> Здравствуйте!!!


Добрый день!



> Прошу помощи. Прочитал в Компьютерных вестях, что VBA нашла новый вирус на флешках. 
> Проверил комп одним из продуктов.
> http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...1&d=1279448195
> Вот что выскочило. Это страшно или нет?  Надо ли с этим бороться???


По предоставленной Вами ссылке пишет "Вложение не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер)".
Если Вы подозреваете наличие данной вредоносной программы на своем компьютере, то рекомендуем Вам обратиться для профилактики и морального удовлетворения  сюда.  :Smiley: 



> Как установить остальные продукты. Желательно чтобы по русски 
> А то по англицки не разумею
> Спасибо!!!


Какой продукт Вас интересует? Для персонального компьютера информацию можно посмотреть тут, а руководство пользователя можно скачать отсюда.

----------


## Submarina

http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...1&d=1279457159

Вот что красным - это сильно плохо???

Спасибо!

----------


## Groft

> http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...1&d=1279457159
> Вот что красным - это сильно плохо???
> Спасибо!


То, что Вы отметили - это перехваты от даймон тулз или алкоголя. Все нормально. 
_ps для морального удовлетворения на наличие других вредоносных программ все же моежете пройти профилактику тут 
_

----------


## Submarina

Спасибо.Буду работать над этим  :Wink: ))

----------


## Groft

28.07.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.12.7

* Исправлена ошибка в совместной работе Монитора и КриптоПро CSP версии 3.6 (http://www.cryptopro.ru)

----------


## Groft

03.08.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.12.8

* Исправлена ошибка в работе Монитора

----------


## Groft

09.08.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.14.0

+ Добавлена поддержка эмулятором ОС новых упаковщиков PE-файлов

+ Добавлена эвристика на вредоносные упаковщики (Malware-Cryptor.Win32.General.4.1)

+ Добавлены новые методы детектирования вредоносных PDF-файлов

+ Добавлено детектирование новых типов автозагрузки

* Улучшена работа эмулятора ОС

* Улучшена работа эмулятора процессора

* Улучшен алгоритм детектирования mailbomb

* Увеличена общая стабильность работы АВ-ядра

----------


## Groft

Хостинг-провайдер HOSTER.BY и белорусская компания "ВирусБлокАда" – ведущий разработчик комплексных средств защиты информации от воздействия вредоносных программ – проведут в Беларуси специальную акцию по повышению информационной безопасности и защите данных. В рамках акции любой клиент HOSTER.BY, заключивший контракт на предоставление услуг хостинга более чем на 1 год, получит в подарок годовую лицензию на антивирус Vba32. 

Vba32 – первый в Беларуси антивирус, сертифицированный в Оперативно-аналитическом центре при президенте Республики Беларусь, в котором используются самые передовые технологии обнаружения компьютерных вирусов и вредоносных программ. Vba32 надежно обеспечивает полное обезвреживание компьютерных вирусов, почтовых "червей", "троянских" программ, программ типа "backdoor" и программных закладок в почтовых сообщениях. Антивирус обладает 5 золотыми, 3 серебряными и 3 бронзовыми наградами информационно-аналитического портала по информационной безопасности Anti-Malware.ru.

Руководитель HOSTER.BY Сергей Повалишев считает, что совместная акция с компанией "ВирусБлокАда" позволит не только защитить данные на компьютере клиента, но и предотвратит попадание вирусов на сайт: "От вирусов на сайтах не застрахованы даже опытные веб-мастера! Известно, что большое количество вирусов распространяется посредством размещения кода на зараженных сайтах. Даже если не хранить пароли на диске или в настройках FTP-клиента, всегда остаются варианты их утечки. Например – трояны-кейлоггеры, которые считывают пароль с клавиатуры при его вводе, либо снифферы, прослушивающие вашу локальную сеть на предмет передачи пароля". 

Источник

----------


## Groft

Предлагаю вашему вниманию интервью с Сергеем Уласенем, руководителем отдела разработки антивирусного ядра на портале АМ.

----------


## Groft

20.09.2010 Vba32 build 3.12.14.1

+ Добавлена поддержка самозащиты комплекса для Windows 7 и Windows Vista SP2

+ Поддержка NTFS-потоков в консольном сканере для Linux

* Улучшена эвристика на вредоносные упаковщики (Malware-Cryptor.Win32.General.4 и Malware-Cryptor.Win32.General.4.1)

* Улучшена работа эмулятора ОС

* Улучшена работа эмулятора процессора

----------


## antanta

Судя по благодарностям от MS,  команда VB таки  заслужила респект и уважуху. +

----------


## senyak

Поподробней!

----------


## antanta

> Поподробней!


http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-046.mspx

----------


## Groft

ОДО "Вирусблокада" проводит акцию для физических лиц.

Оплатив с 1 декабря 2010 года годовую лицензию Для персонального компьютера, Вы получаете годовой ключ на 3 лицензии по цене одной!

----------


## sergey ulasen

19.01.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.14.3

* Улучшена работа эмулятора ОС

* Увеличена общая стабильность работы АВ-ядра

----------


## Groft

19.10.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.7
Подзаглохла немного ветка. Обновляю вотснью:



> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> * Улучшена функциональность самозащиты комплекса
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 29.08.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.6
> 
> * Улучшена функциональность самозащиты комплекса
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

----------


## Groft

В версию VBA32 Update Center 3.12.6.0 вошли следующие изменения:
- Добавлена поддержка Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2. Самообновление с предыдущих версий для этих систем невозможно, необходимо переустановить продукт;
- Добавлен cброс дампа при падении;
- Добавлен дополнительный вывод ошибок при работе с сетевыми ресурсами;
- Добавлена поддержка сетевых назначенных дисков на сетевые ресурсы Novell Netware.

Внесены исправления:
* Исправлены падения:
 - SynGUI.exe при самообновлении из-под планировщика;
 - Vba32Syn.exe запущенного под System (по расписанию) и на синхронизации бинарников или патчей с дополнительными каталогами по ftp;
 - SynCfg.exe при вводе во вторичный каталог "\\";
* Добавление в исключения Windows Firewall при инсталляции;
* Исправлено самообновление;
* Исправлено самообновление модулей с графическим интерфейсом;
* Исправлена синхронизация с сетевыми ресурсами и сетевыми назначенными дисками;
* Исправлена синхронизация с ftp-ресурсами;
* Исправлено обрезание лог-файла.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Groft

Антивирусная лаборатория компании *В*ирус*Б*лок*А*да проанализировала вирусную активность за 2011 год на основе статистики антивирусной лаборатории и обращений в службу технической поддержки компании.

Читать новость целиком

----------


## Groft

Анализ вредоносной активности за январь 2012 годай

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Обсуждение продукции ВирусБлокАда перенесено в* *новую тему*.

----------

Groft

----------

